# Proyecto fin de carrera: Electrocardiografo



## jokingo (Ago 22, 2006)

Hola gente!! Os he leído bastante, pero hasta ahora no me había registrado pq no me veía capacitado para responder a la mayoría de las preguntas. El caso es que ahora me encuentro en la situación de que me toca dentro de poco empezar con el proyecto de fin de carrera y quería saber si me podríais dar algunas sugerencias.

1) Tema del proyecto: electrocardiógrafo. 

2) Descripción del proyecto: Pues este es en principio la base del proyecto que tenia pensado hacer. El caso es que tengo bastante claro de que va el tema. 3 electrodos que reciben las tensiones producidas por el corazon por cada latido producido (entradas), unos amplificador operacionales que sumen las hondas emitidas en cada momento, filtros de pasobajo y pasoalto que filtren los posibles ruidos o interferencias y por ultimo la salida al ordenador, pantalla....

La información la he sacado desde muchas paginas, pero la que voy a seguir en principio va a ser esta: http://www.monografias.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?query=electrocardiografo

Lo cierto es que no se si es demasiado simple o no para lo que es un proyecto. He escogido este pq es el que mejor entiendo debido a que casi todo lo que sale ahi lo he dado en la asignatura de instrumentación.

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: Bueno, mientras estoy estudiando la carrera estoy de practicas en un hospital y me gustaria encontrar el lado practico a todo lo aprendido en el hospital. Aparte de que la electromedicina cada vez me gusta mas y si realizar este proyecto me ayuda a entender este campo un poco mejor seria una gran satisfacción. Por supuesto, el fin mas importante es aprobar el proyecto de fin de carrera.

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Me faltan algunas asignaturas para acabar, pero la carrera que estoy estudiando es ingeniería técnica industrial en electrónica. Aunque estoy de practicas, no llevo mucho tiempo, y pese a estar estudiando esa carrera no tengo mucha practica todavia por lo que conocimientos teoricos tengo ( o eso espero ) pero en la practica estoy un poco perdido. Para que os hagais una idea, muchos de los post que hay escritos por aqui me pierdo pq muchas veces no comprendo el resultado de añadir otros componentes al circuito explicado para su mejora.

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Tengo aprobada la asignatura de Pascal. Y estoy estudiando el lenguaje para las PIC, aunq todavia no la he aprobado.

6) Nivel académico: Espero que dentro de poco universitaria .

Bueno despues de esta chapa, explicaros que habia pensado sacar la honda a una pantalla LCD mediante un PIC que tendria que programar y si no fuera suficiente sacar la señal mediante bluetooth para que un receptor cercano pueda recibirlo en su ordenador, pda....

Sobre todo lo que busco de momento son sugerencias que me puedan ayudar. Y tb agradeceroslo mucho y ya que la pagina esta muy bien, tanto el diseño, el formato, organización... en fin, que felicidades!!

Un saludo.


----------



## ceuti (Ago 22, 2006)

Hola jokingo.

Que decirte, también estudio la ingeneria tecnica industrial en electronica, también estoy haciendo el mismo proyecto fin de carrera, asi que nos podriamos coordinar. 

Mas o menos lo llevo avanzado, pero la verdad es que le dedico poco tiempo, que malo es esto de trabajar en verano   .

He estado mirando la pagina que pones y por lo pronto en vez de usar los amplificadores operacionales que dice para montar el amplificador de instrumentacion yo usare el INA114 o INA121 y INA111 de la casa Burn-Brown que es un amplificador de instrumentación especifico para este tipo de aplicaciones.


----------



## dannyhn82 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola, tambien estoy haciendo un ECG


Yo estoy suando en INA114  OPA2604 y OP07

para mandar las señales al pc utilizo el  PIC 16F876 y el max232

Y como programa de visualizacion en el pc pienso usar Visual Basic.

Mes gustaria saber si ya lo terminaste y si me puedes ayudar o colaborar con el software.

Cualquier duda, o inquietud, a la orden¡¡¡

Saludos


----------



## Paloky (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Hace tiempo que estube buscando información para realizar un EKG para mi trabajo.  Al final después de estar semanas buscando información y documentarme, monté el circuito que os pongo a continuación el link:

http://geminga.it.nuigalway.ie/~0049297u/ECGdesign.pdf

El circuito funciona al 100%. Lo tengo montado y va muy bien.

Referente al circuito del Link.  Después de hacer distintas pruebas, hice un par de modificaciones:

1.- El valor de las resistencias para el filtro Butterworth las modifique para obtener una señal mas límpia y filtrada.

2.- El electrodo de referencia, el que dice "Right Leg" que va al operacional U18A. He eliminado este operacional y este electrodo, lo conecto directamenta a massa.   

3.- A la salida del circuito, le añadí un condensador en serie para eliminar la componente de continua que tenia.  Después del condensador, le añadí un diodo para eliminar la parte negativa de  la señal.   Ahora la señal ja está preparada para conectar a un microcontrolador.

NOTA:  La señal final del EKG és de aproximadamente 1 voltio, con los picos de las pulsaciones de 2 hasta 2,5 v.

NOTA 2:  Sobre todo, lo mas importante del circuito, son los electrodos.  Al principio intenté usar directamente cables de cobre, pero no funcionaba.  Utilizar electrodos de gel.  Los podeis encontrar en cualquier tienda de articulos de deporte (Jo los compré en una tienda de bicicletas) Son electrodos de aparatos de electroestimulación o electrocardiogramas.

Espero que os sirva.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 6, 2007)

Estoy casi seguro de que no se puede usar BlueTooth en un hospital, hay aparatos sensibles a la RF.
Y creo que en una Elektor decían como hacer un electrocardiografo con interfaz para PC, la busco y te digo que decía.

Salu2!


----------



## joakiy (Nov 7, 2007)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Estoy casi seguro de que no se puede usar BlueTooth en un hospital, hay aparatos sensibles a la RF.



No en todos los casos: hay infinidad de aparatos de electromedicina que generan campos radioeléctricos.


----------



## rlr (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola señores:
Soy técnico de electromedicina. Puedo ayudaros?


----------



## pedroj84 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Actualmente, estoy entretenido, muy entretenido, con mi proyecto de final de carrera, cuya finalidad es la construcción de un pcb, para la detección de ondas R electrocardiográficas de forma automática.

Mi circuito, se encuentra dividido en varias fases, que se resumen en las siguientes:

Entrada ECG-->Filtro QRS-->Rectificación de media onda-->Circuito de disparo-->Comparador-->555 monoestable

Estas imágenes las adjunto en los ficheros.

Mi principal problema, es la configuración del 555, cuya finalidad es la de iluminar un led, cada vez que se reciba un pulso (o pico, en este caso es la onda R del corazón). Pero mi led se ilumina 2 veces por cada pico que detecta.

Ya se que es  bastante complejo, el realizarlo con electronica analógica, pero la condición de mi proyecto es que sea así, para posteriormente implementarlo de forma más sencilla de forma digital, y realizar comparaciones.

Ya he realizado varias modificaciones sobre el circuito, pero sigo sin obtener resultados. 

Por si os interesa, os comunico que me he basado en un detector de complejos QRS, para tratar de adaptarlo.

Muchas Gracias.[/img]


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 16, 2008)

A la salida del filtro ademas del pulso QRS tenes la onda P y la T (de menor amplitud)







Probablemente el doble pulso sea por la onda T, proba subir el umbral de disparo del 555 (TP4 , R de 820k y 330k)



EDIT:

Mirandolo de nuevo le encuentro un error al circuito.

Cuando la salida del filtro (TP2) es positiva, el punto TP3 te queda en alta impedancia (no conduce el diodo), como resultado, la tension en ese punto es la misma que en TP2 (via la R de 100k) --> te queda haciendo un 'valor absoluto' en lugar de media onda. 

Las imagenes son una simulacion usando un ECG real que saque de internet (debido a la posicion de los electrodos, el pulso S resulta mas grande que el pulso R ).


El primer archivo (ECG_v1.jpg) es con tu circuito y el segundo (ECG_v2.jpg) es con una resistencia de 1K a masa en TP3 e invertidas las resistencias de 820k y 330k del umbral.

Si bien se corrige el problema, no queda un circuito confiable. Ademas no se dispara durante el QRS sino con la onda T
--> Hay que aumentarle la constante de tiempo al umbral.
--> Hay que aumentarle la frecuencia al filtro pasabanda para que atenue mas la onda T.


----------



## pedroj84 (Jul 17, 2008)

Muchísimas gracias por tus consejos, perdón por la tardanza a la hora de contestar, pero es que he estado liado.

El circuito, cierto que no me proporciona mucha confianza, puesto que este tema es muy complejo de realizar en electrónica analógica, que te voy a decir que ya no sepas. La finalidad de esto, es que  en cada grupo luzca el led de  forma correcta, creo que aunque sea la T, puede valer, aunque no lo sé, tengo que probar a ver si se puede ajustar algo más, para que todo quede lo más correcto posible.

Supongo que como lo implementaré de forma digital...podré realizar la comprobación de uso y funcionamiento con las complejidades de uso de diferentes tipos de electrónica.

Por otro lado, el ECG que uso, es un ECG de tipo ideal, generado con un generador de funciones, capaz de realizarlo.

Por último, había pensado en colocar un potenciómetro en el punto TP4, para realizar la prueba, pero antes de ello, realizaré tus modificaciones y te comentaré algo en cuanto pueda.

Una última pregunta, sabes si Orcad es capaz de procesar señales de entrada de ECG ideales, no encuentro por ningún lado, y si tu supieras de algún generador de este tipo de señal para Orcad... probé con Stimulus... pero nada de nada, lo simulo con una señal senoidal pura a 1Hz.

***En cuanto realice tus correcciones subiré las imágenes de los resultados obtenidos sobre placa.***

Muchísimas Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 17, 2008)

No te se decir de Orcad porque no lo uso. Lo esperado es que tengas una opcion para ingresar la señal de un archivo .WAV 
Yo use de prueba esta: http://www.bioen.uiuc.edu/courses/BIOE415/labs/ecgwav.wav

En ese sitio habia un link a una base de datos:
http://www.physionet.org/physiobank/database/

No se si te servira, le di una mirada a la ligera y la mayoria eran archivos en formatos diferentes al .wav


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 17, 2008)

Le hice unas modificaciones al circuito para que detecte _un poco_ limpiamente la onda R.



- Vuela el rectificador de media onda (desaparece TP3). No servia para nada porque la etapa siguiente trabaja solamente con los picos positivos

- El filtro pasabanda es de 15Hz, que es mas o menos el pulso QRS.


Las graficas son con el circuito modificado. Al menos ahora el disparo ocurre con la onda R y el umbral (TP4) tiene un cierto margen respecto de las otras.


----------



## pedroj84 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eduardo... muchísimas gracias... he estado unos dias fuera de casa, puesto que me intervinieron quirurgicamente, y he tenido que ir a un preparador físico, y no he podido atender el foro... me estás ayudando mucho de veras! Los operacionales que estás usando, son 741 verdad? yo tenía un integrado lm324 que contiene 4 operacionales en la misma pastilla, ahora veo que son 3 por lo que deduzco que es otro integrado o con 741...Voy a comprobarlo enseguida! voy a montarlo! gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 21, 2008)

pedroj84 dijo:
			
		

> ... Los operacionales que estás usando, son 741 verdad? yo tenía un integrado lm324 que contiene 4 operacionales en la misma pastilla, ahora veo que son 3 por lo que deduzco que es otro integrado o con 741...


Para implementarlo lo mas comodo es un LM324 (aunque solo se usen 3 operacionales).  
Yo le saque un operacional porque no hacia falta en el bloque de filtrado y quedaba mas sencillo el esquema.  Ahora lo veo de nuevo pienso que seria bueno usarlo como etapa amplificadora (con un preset de ganancia) para entrar al detector de picos con tensiones de 1-2V


----------



## pedroj84 (Jul 22, 2008)

Amigo Eduardo... muchísimas gracias por tus aportaciones, me estás ayudando una barbaridad.Muchas gracias, he realizado la simulación en Orcad con una onda Senoidal, y todo funciona correctamente, muchas gracias de verdad. Ahora intentaré implementar con el op que queda vacío la fase que me comentas... a ver que tal sale la simulación, y también intentaré encontrar la manera de que Orcad sea capaz de procesar señales reales, que sigo sin conseguir.

Gracias de veras!


----------



## pedroj84 (Jul 24, 2008)

Eduardo... monté el circuito, y surgió un problema... que solucioné colocando un condensador de menor capacidad. Esto sucedía en el 555 en el condensador que sale de la pata 6,7 conectado a masa, si mantenía el condensador de 1.5uf el led siempre se mantenía iluminado, sin embargo si modificaba este condensador por uno de menor capacidad, conseguía que luciese de forma correcta, aunque creo que el disparo es con la onda R, aunque un poco desfasada. Esto creo que es debido a que no usé uno de los valores de un condensador,  concretamente el de 4u7. Lo tuve que sustituir por uno de 3.3u.

Por cierto sino te importa, ¿qué programa utilizas tú para la simulación?, sigo sin conseguir lo que quiero con Orcad.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 25, 2008)

> Eduardo... monté el circuito, y surgió un problema... que solucioné colocando un condensador de menor capacidad. Esto sucedía en el 555 en el condensador que sale de la pata 6,7 conectado a masa, si mantenía el condensador de 1.5uf el led siempre se mantenía iluminado, sin embargo si modificaba este condensador por uno de menor capacidad, conseguía que luciese de forma correcta


Eso parece como que durante la descarga del capacitor te mete un pulso negativo en la masa y se te setea de nuevo el 555 (sobre todo si lo tenes en una protoboard).
Proba haciendo que la descarga no sea tan brusca con una conexion del tipo de la imagen.



> Por cierto sino te importa, ¿qué programa utilizas tú para la simulación?, sigo sin conseguir lo que quiero con Orcad.


Uso el SwitcherCadIII  ( www.linear.com/designtools/software/index.jsp ), es freeware, rapido en la simulacion y agil para dibujar, pero la contra es que tiene muy pocos componentes de libreria.
Evidentemente la intensión de Linear Technology era un programa que *simule bien* circuitos de conmutacion (por su linea de integrados) y con el resto que te arregles incluyendo en el circuito comandos de SPICE. Luego es un programa potente, pero absolutamente inadecuado para amantes del plug&play.

Para modelos y ejemplos los sacas del grupo de yahoo ( http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/LTspice )


----------



## pedroj84 (Ago 4, 2008)

Tras unos días desaparecido... Vacaciones! vuelvo a retomar la actividad...,Eduardo, te agradezco toda tu ayuda y tu tiempo, ayudándome a solucionar mis dudas, y diferentes problemas... así que... tan sólo decirte que Muchas Gracias amigo, por aquí estaré por si te puedo ayudar en algo.Un saludo y Muchas  Gracias. Seguiré pasandome por aquí por supuesto, y si tengo alguna duda también seguiré publicando notas en el hilo. De verdad Mil Gracias....


----------



## jokingo (Oct 7, 2008)

Yo al final he optado por las placas de Texas Instruments. Hay muchisima información, y aunque el ingles que utilizan es un poco duro para alquien que no tenga mucho nivel con un poco de paciencia se llega a entender todo. Esta tanto el bloque de diagramas, el esquema electrico explicado, pruebas... vamos, todo ya planteado y estudiado. Creo que os puede ser de gran ayuda


----------



## nirtones (Nov 26, 2008)

No pusiste el diagrama finalizado del proyecto compañero... me gustaria que pudieras compartirlo conmigo me intereso mucho la aplicacion que le das y me meti de lleno en las explicaciones y el desarrollo del mismo... de antemano te lo agradezco.


----------



## pedroj84 (Dic 16, 2008)

Siento este tiempo de ausencia. Todavía necesitas el esquema del resultado final de este trabajo? si es así hazmelo saber. por favor, que he estado ausente, para variar.

Un saludo compañero


----------



## joshdaniel (Ene 3, 2009)

Mira me encantaria si me pudieras ayudar en lo del ECG ya que necesito hacer uno pero que sea por puerto USB, lo hare con componentes que por aqui se encuentran, como operacionales TL082 de entrada FET, tratare de averiguar mas sobre la forma de reducir el offset y el ruido.

Espero ademas que me puedas brindar información sobre como hacerlo con los PIC que poseen USB porfavor y estaba pensando en utilizar Labview para obtener la información


----------



## jokingo (Ene 5, 2009)

joshdaniel dijo:
			
		

> Mira me encantaria si me pudieras ayudar en lo del ECG ya que necesito hacer uno pero que sea por puerto USB, lo hare con componentes que por aqui se encuentran, como operacionales TL082 de entrada FET, tratare de averiguar mas sobre la forma de reducir el offset y el ruido.
> 
> Espero ademas que me puedas brindar información sobre como hacerlo con los PIC que poseen USB porfavor y estaba pensando en utilizar Labview para obtener la información



Me encantaria ayudarte, pero algunas de las cosas que comentas yo no he utilizado y por tanto no las conozco en profundidad. 

Aqui de todos modos puedes encontrar muchisima información, desde datasheet, hasta bloques de diagramas y circuitos, espero que te ayude.

http://www.ti.com/


----------



## Negro711 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola a todos pues me encuentro en el desarrollo de un electrocardiografo de 4 electrodos lo realizamos con un amplificador de instrumentacion AD620, con ganancia variable para regulación la adquisición de los datos se hizo a través de la entrada de microfono del computadfor y salio excelente eso les puedo ayudar hasta el momento seguimos en desarrollo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 15, 2009)

Yo una vez hice uno sencillo con tres electrodos, un pic 16F877 un max232 y la interfaz en visual basic.

En amplificador de instrumentacion se hizo a base de operacionales.

Como nota adicional, hubo que sumarle algo de nivel DC a la señal obtenida del amplificador de instrumentacion para garantizar que siempre fuera positiva y no mandarle niveles negativos al conversor A/D del PIC.

Saludos.


----------



## alfredorossini (Ago 1, 2009)

Hace unos meses construí un electrocardiógrafo experimental, de un canal, que también me sirvió para unos pocos experimentos de medición de señales mío eléctricas emitidas por los músculos de los ojos al cerrarlos, por los bíceps al hacer fuerza cerrando los puños, y además recibir algunas ondas del cerebro colocando los electrodos sobre la frente.
Subo un doc con todo el detalle.


----------



## Mushito (Ago 4, 2009)

oscar monsalvo:
comparte con nosotros tu proyecto, tal vez podamos mejorarlo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 4, 2009)

Este es el esquema del electrocardiagrafo que realize hace mucho tiempo, asi como esta funciona perfectamente, los puntos S1, S2 y GND son los tres electrodos, S1 y S2 van puestos un poco arriba del pecho lado izquierdo y derecho y GND va en el abdomen a unos 10cm al lado del ombligo.

La salida la pueden mandar a el CAD de un pic y hacer una interfaz para visualizar en el PC.

Saludos, espero les sirva de algo.


----------



## alfredorossini (Ago 4, 2009)

Puse todos los archivos en www.arossini.com.ar
No los pude subir aquí por el límite de 100K.
Espero vuestra ayuda.
Alfredo Rossini


----------



## Mushito (Ago 6, 2009)

Oscar, por favor envíanos el esquemático de tu electro (la parte del pic) y su archivo HEX para cargar al pic.

Alfredo, muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos desinteresadamente, vi tu pagina y voy a experimentar con tu proyecto.

Gracias!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 6, 2009)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Oscar, por favor envíanos el esquemático de tu electro (la parte del pic) y su archivo HEX para cargar al pic.



Hola mushito, lastimosamente lo unico que me quedo de este proyecto fue lo que les envie, si no se los hubiera enviado completo, fue algo que hice hace varios años y  ops: perdi el resto de la información.

Saludos


----------



## alfredorossini (Ago 6, 2009)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Oscar, por favor envíanos el esquemático de tu electro (la parte del pic) y su archivo HEX para cargar al pic.


 
Mushito, te propongo que la salida del esquema de Oscar, la mandes al Proyecto del Multímetro" de mi página, que es un convertidor analógico digital con 18F4550, conectado al USB y luego uses la parte de Visual Basic del proyecto electrocardiógrafo de mi página, y así podrás tener un electocardiógrafo por USB. Lógicamente tendrás que modificar el programa de la PC, pero puedes usar como referencia el mismo programa del multímetro.
Alfredo Rossini


----------



## Mushito (Ago 7, 2009)

Gracias, ¿es de 8 bits?


----------



## alfredorossini (Ago 7, 2009)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> ¿es de 8 bits?



Es de 10 bits... y cualquier problema que encuentres, por favor avísame. El PIC es 18F4550. Pero se puede usar algún otro.
El proyecto de electrocardiógrafo que yo puse en mi pagina es de 8 bits, con un ADC 0804.


----------



## GaboRojo (Ago 12, 2009)

Paloky dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hace tiempo que estube buscando información para realizar un EKG para mi trabajo. Al final después de estar semanas buscando información y documentarme, monté el circuito que os pongo a continuación el link:
> 
> ...


 
Hola, tengo una pregunta. Me puedes decir qué valores de resistencias y condensadores modificaste en el plano que se encuentra adjunto en el mensaje? Gracias me sería de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Paloky (Ago 20, 2009)

Saludos,

Aquí les pongo el esquema con los valores que me piden.

El integrado MAX680, es un generador de tensión simétrica a partir de una unipolar, para conseguir los +9 y los -9v para alimentar los amplificador.


----------



## ingjpu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola, yo también estoy esto de los cardiógrafos, sin embargo leí un reporte que indica que los electrocardiogramas no brindan suficiente información para diagnóstico. Así que yo estoy trabajando en cardiógrafo de alta resolución. Trabajo con componentes de la Analog Devices como el AD620, AD7716 y el AD21262. Si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con esto componentes, podemos estar charlando.


----------



## hyto9807 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hola yo estoy trabajando con el AD524, y en la parte de la instrumentacion y los filtros no tengo problema, pero se me esta complicando la parte para desplegarlo en la PC ya que tengo problemas con visual basic, si alguien me puede ayudar encantado de poder platicar con el


----------



## Ritos (Sep 30, 2009)

Que tal, que interface deseas trabajar usb, serial. es mucho mas facil una interface serial, pero a futuro es mejor una interface usb, utilizando un micro pic 18f4550 o 18f2550 hay ejemplos proporcionados con el codigo fuente para visual basic y para el pic, es muy interesante la clase hid para dispositivos usb, pero la clase cdc es mas facil. respecto a visual basic, no es muy dificil, con un buen tutorial y revisar varias paginas podrias hacer una interfaz, a diferencia de visual c++ , con el cual necesitarias saber POO.

ritos


----------



## pedro caceres julca (Jun 14, 2010)

me pueden ayudar a encontrar un sustituto del op07...aquel que sea mas conocido en lo del reemplazo...
ya que con ellos quiero implementar el ad620---de ante mano gracias


----------



## pingoypachita (Jul 9, 2010)

mira, la verdad es q tu proyecto tiene una complejida moderada y hasta donde asimile tu idea lo q estas proponiendo es un ekg inalambrico y estas en ceros, asi q lo primero q debes saber es q tu ekg al ser bipolar (tres derivaciones), puedes utilizar un amplificador de instrumentacion como el ad620 o el ina 128 para poder amplificar la señal ekg ya q esta oscila en un rango de +-1mV sin contar q el opamp este tiene un alto rechazo al ruido y una ganancia de 1 a 1000, una ves amplificada la señal deberas de pasarla por un pasabanda q etse entre los rangos de la señal q por lo general se toma entre los 5mhz y los 150hz, al pasar tu señal por este filtro tendras encuenta q este mismo le aplica un voltaje dc negativo por lo cual deberas de eliminar este dc con un circuito sumadorhasta este punto ya tienes una señal manejable, asi q deberas de pasarla por un optoacoplador para con esto separar al paciente de las fuentes de alimentacion de tu circuito, por lo general se usa un 4n26 ya q este tiene un rango de trabajo y de saturacion corte muy validos para los parametros de la señal ekg, y aqui ya con la señal q optienes a la salida del optoacoplador la debes de amplificar para q entre en el rango del adc de tu mpu q deseas utilizar para la digitalizacion de la señal ya para controlar el lcd, en sugerencia te recomendaria el pic 16f877 o el pic 18f4550, ya tu decidiras cual usar y dependiendo de tu capacidad para entender su programacion y los complementos internos q estos traen. una ves has convertido tu señal a digital procedes a enviarla al modulo bluetooth q encuentres en tu mercado electronico y con las caracteristicas de empaquetamiento de la señal q este posea y de mano pues ubicas tu lcd al micro.  ya en esta fase esta casi q terminado tu circuito  solo resta es comenzar a diseñar la pcb y a hacer las pruebas de distancia y obstaculos para la transmision de la señal. sin contar q puedes agregar alarmas al sofware para q asi puedas elertar sobre ritmos cardiacos altos o bajos, y agregar la opcion de pediatrico o adulto, ya q la señal ekg varia en frecuencia de una persona adulta a un bb.

Espero alla sido de utilidad mi comentario y saludos desde colombia.


----------



## alfredorossini (Jul 9, 2010)

Les adjunto el proyecto de un electrocardiógrafo que construí hace varios meses. La entrada de datos es por el puerto paralelo, pero en la misma página hay un proyecto que convierte entradas o salidas paralelas en USB, con el 18F4550.
Alfredo Rossini


----------



## josecarlostapia (Jul 12, 2010)

se dice tambien que los ecg tiene 10 entradas, eso es lo que me dijo un doc .. entonces alguien tiene alguna idea??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2010)

josecarlostapia dijo:


> se dice tambien que los ecg tiene 10 entradas, eso es lo que me dijo un doc .. *entonces alguien tiene alguna idea*??



Idea...de que?

Pero sí, efectivamente, son 10 cables:

1 para la referencia de "tierra", que va a una pierna
3 para las extremidades (1 para cada brazo y otra para la pierna que te queda)
6 para las derivaciones precordiales.
Total=10 cables.


----------



## fundidun (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola yo tambien ando con lo mismo, tengo que realizar este circuito en placa y realizarlo con labview, los vi los he encontrado en el propio labview, pero no encuentro el programa para realizar la placa que tenga el INA114 y los OPA2604.

Dispongo de todo el material pero si me pedois ayudar en crear la placa para poder soldar os lo agradeceria, para testeo lo realizare en una placa de baquelita de medidas 77x90mm.







Luego la salida la conectare al NI USB 6009 De 8 entradas

Gracias a quien me pueda ayudar o indicarme aunque sea un programa que tenga la libreria de los INA y OPA para que yo pueda crear la placa.

Os dejo de todo lo que dispongo para que otros compañeros lo tengan mas facíl


----------



## fundidun (Ago 28, 2010)

Gracias Lubeck mirare el post que me indicas, no es un simulador se necesita crear la placa y lueco conectarlo al interfaz USB 6009 para tratar los datos con labview, solo pedia que si alguien tiene ya esos componentes en sus librerias me lo indicara ya que para el prototipo es simplemente una placa con estaño y soldar yo mismo los componentes y mirar si funciona, luego ya si todo es correcto se pasa a una placa de verdad con sus pistas y esas cosas, vamos algo mas profesional, pero para empezar con pasar el circuito que adjunto me vale

Suelo utilizar pcbwizard y livewire, pero no se porque o no coloco bien los datos o la placa que tengo no funciona muy bien.

Te paso mi esquema que he realizado por si me puedes dar alguna pista, intento realizar el dibujo adjunto en el post de arriba en placa



Gracias a todos por ayudar


----------



## zgmaria (Sep 8, 2010)

Buenas amigos del foro, referente al tema yo tambien tengo la misma inquietud, ya que estoy desarrollando mi TEG sobre un electrocardiografo, pero cuando presente el prototipo al tutor éste se desconecto los electrodos y en el PC, se seguia mostrando señal... al me dijo que podría ser el programa del PIC, Alguien puede ayudarme... se lo agradecería enormemente....


----------



## pingoypachita (Sep 9, 2010)

hola zgmaria, respecto a tu problema deberias de buscar 1 en el micro q estas usando para realizar la conversion analoga_digital ya q puede ser q no estes limpiando los registros al final de cada conversion, 2 si tu programa en del micro esta bien, entonces mira el software de tu interfaz ya q puede puede ser q los datos q estan llegando al puerto se esten quedando en el buffer.

ojala te sirva de algo mi ayuda, ya q no dijiste ni la ref del micro, ni el programa q utilizas para la interfaz a pc.


----------



## zgmaria (Oct 12, 2010)

tienes razón amigo, el microcontrolador es el pic16f877, y la interfaz es el labview...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

Prueben hacer lo siguiente coloque en google "schematic electrocardigrafo" luego clik en imagenes, y bueno alli aparecera  una enorme cantidad de esquemas y obvio el sitio donde estan con una buena cantidad de info e ideas para tomar hay muchos projectos muy buenos y por sobre todo completos

y si concen a alguien que sepa o domine los idiomas eslavos, como checo, polaco, rumno, ruso etc y buscan temas de elctrónica en esos idiomas se caeran de espaldas por la cantidad de proyectos de muy buen nivel excelentemete documntados, gráficos dibujos, fotos, videos, con su correspondiente pcb y si lleva un microcontrolador con el .asm correspondiente


----------



## Raul lopez (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola yo tambien estoy asiendo un ECG y me estoy basando en el circuito que esta en la dirrecion de abajo, pero tengo algunas de que funcion tienen que hacer las partes que se encuentran en circulos azules, y si alguien mi pudiera explicar que funcion tiene se los agradeceria, tengo conocimientos de mas o menos que hacen pero no a la perfeccion de como lo hacen, gracias por su ayuda...

http://es.tinypic.com/r/i60bj9/7

http://i56.tinypic.com/i60bj9.jpg


----------



## albokoa (Nov 10, 2010)

La primera etapa es de filtrado en el IN+ e IN-,Lo de los diodos la verdad es que no veo porque quiere hacer eso, supongo que el AD8221 es el amplificador de instrumentacion, y las resistencias que marcas, la de arriba es la de ganancia del amplificador, las otras dos pertenecen al circuito de pierna, que es lo que marcas abajo, que es la entrada a la pierna, para que veas como funciona busca el datasheet del AD620 que es muy empleado en medicina y en el datasheet te viene este mismo esquema si no me equivoco mucho, aunq viene sin ese buffer que le metes....espero haberte sido de ayuda, si tienes alguna duda ya sabes ajajajaj
PD: la señal que recibes de los cables y de los electrodos en el osciloscopio la vez bien?¿?¿? porque yo tengo muchos problemas con los cables, los electrodos y el ruido del laboratorio e incluso filtrando me es imposible ver la onda, ahora estoy haciendo en placa para verlo


----------



## Raul lopez (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola Albokoa, gracias por tu ayuda.
y si ya investigue mas y los diodos son de proteccion, lo tuve que simular y checar en el osciloscopio, pero se supone que los valores recibidos por los electrodos son muy pequeños entonces los diodos funcionarian hasta que por los electrodos saliera un voltaje superior a los 5 voltios que yo tambien dudo mucho, a no ser que eso exista en las tensiones en modo comun.
Tambien lo del operacional ya lo investigue y es un filtro paso bajo de primer orden.
Hasta ahorita no lo he hecho fisicamente porq no tengo todo el material cuestiones de dinero, lo poco que he hecho ha sido en simulaciones y calculos para que cuando tenga todo el material ya lo pueda probar, pero cuando lo tenga fisicamente te lo habre saber.
Otra pregunta con que fuente estas alimentando tu circuito, desde la red electrica (CA-->Tranformador-->Diodos-->Regulador de V.) o con baterias, yo lo voy hacer con baterias. Lo pregunto porque si lo haces desde la red electrica tendrias que meterle un filtro extra.


----------



## albokoa (Nov 13, 2010)

P*UE*s yo por fin he conseguido la señal jajaja He cambiado los cables blindados que tenia por unos de audio y va muy bien, te comento que no lo hagas en protoboard y que utilices un programa de diseño tipo orcad layaout pa*RA* hacer la placa, con eso evitaras problemas de ruidos haciendo un cooper poor masa. mi circuito esta *A*limentado por dos baterias de 1,5 v ya que necesita 3v pa*RA* alimentar los opamp, con eso tambien evitas meter ruidos de la fuente, normalmente la indeseada 50/60 Hz dependiendo del lugar. Te aco*N*senjo usar pilas, y si tienes *QU*e regular utiliza reguladores de tension 78XXX *C*reo *QU*e son esos si mal no recuerdo.

En tu caso utiliza dos pilas de 9v, con dos 7805, asi conseguiras en un lado -5 y en el otro +5, ten en cuenta que pa cosenguir los 2,5v tendras que hacer un divisor de tension, pero posteriormente por una etapa buffer para que no vaya corriente por hay y puedas perder tension, osea tener un 2,4v en vez de 2,5, no kreo ke influya mucho pero siempre queda mas profesional si es para un proyecto o asi jajaja
La señal de los electrodos es muy muy pequeña, apenas unos milivoltios, lo que si hay es la señal que queremos del ECG y mucho ruido, ya sea por los electrodos con el contacto de la piel, las tensiones que genera el cuerpo en cada una de sus celulas, los cables,....etc, asique bueno tener esos diodos estaria bien, pero al final es montar muxas cosas, yo sinceramente los quitaria, pero mejor dejalos porq yo nose ni para que sirven ajajaja
Yo te aconsejo que le metas un filtro notch para quitar la frecuencia de 50/60Hz, con eso te saldra una señal menos ruidosa.
Y te aclaro que el ruido es increiblemente grande en proporcion a la señal que queremos medir jajajaa
espero aberte sido de ayuda, un abrazo

Revisando tu circuito supongo que el ultimo circuito sera un notch, ten en cuenta que este a la frecuencia que deseas quitar, para cambiar de 60 Hz a 50 Hz, lo unico que debes hacer es multiplicarlo por 1,2 y si es alreves dividirlo, luego pruebalo con el pspice o mediante formulas y mira si es la adecuada.
Sin nada mas que añadir, me despido, un saludo y espero no haber escrito en exceso jajaja

PD:Multiplicar o dividir las resitencias, solo las resistencias

PD: si tu circuito de pierna es un filtro pasa bajo, para ver la frecuencia de corte simulalo el orcad layaout, si no sabes como acerlo me preguntas, que es un programa complicado jajaja. Yo lo que e hecho es unir la masa con la pierna y asi me evito problemas de circuitos de pierna jajaja


----------



## Raul lopez (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola Albokoa nuevamente.
Gracias por tu ayuda, sobre todo por lo de los cables pues eso me ha detenido mas que cualquier otra cosa, pues te platico que ya hice mi fuente simetrica desde una pila de 9 volts con un circuito que me busco mi amigo google jajaja. Yo nunca he utilizado orcad si he escuchado de el pero creo es mas grande a comparacion de multisim que es con el que he estado trabajando, la placa tengo pensada hacerla en la utilidad que trae proteus para realizar placas que es con los que mas he trabajado.
Tengo unas preguntas que espero me quieras contestar para ayudar: que es un "cooper poor masa"? la verdad nunca lo habia escuchado. Y otra cosa, en tu amplificador de instrumentacion solamente estas conectando una resistencia (RG) para ajustar la ganacia? no como el circuito que subi que ba conectado a un filtro paso bajo? y tu referencia la mandas a "masa"? una ultima pregunta espero no caerte mal pero sinceramente que aveces las cosas mas sencillas son las que se me complican mas. No conectas alguna resistencia entre los cables de audio y el amplificador de instrumentacion para hacer algun tipo de aislamiento? gracias por tu tiempo y espero no caerte mal por ser tan pregunton.
Salu2...


----------



## albokoa (Nov 15, 2010)

Buenas tardes Raul,
Trankilo que preguntar es normal en lo que se refiere a electronica, es un mundo muy complicado jajaja
La verdad es que yo nunca he usado el proteus para hacer placas pero ya que sabes manejarlo adelante con ello jajaja
Preguntas:
1) Cooper poor masa, eso es que cuando diseñas la placa las pistas estan embueltas por los lados con masa o tierra, asi evitas interferencias y ruidos, ayuda al mejor funcionamiento del sistema. Supongo que el proteus tendra una opcion para eso en el orcad se llama asi
2)Yo estoy haciendo dos placas, una con una RG y otra con dos RG´s, pero en tu caso solo tienes una RG, la resistencias primera de arriba, la de 4,12k, esa es tu resistencia de ganancia, lo demas es el circuito de pierna que va conectado a un filtro pasa bajo
3)Yo he unido la masa de la tierra de la pila con la masa del pie, asi mato dos pajaros de un tiro, y si la Vref la puedes poner a masa, a no ser que luego la quieras meter al micro, para eso le puedes meter unos 1,5v y asi la onda te saldra 1,5 voltios mas arriba, todo depende de lo que quieras
4) Mucha gente conecta a los cables un sistema de aislamiento para proteger al paciente y blablabla, en mi opinion eso no tiene mucha utilidad ya que las tensiones con las que trabajamos son muy bajas, yo utilizo los cables y yata, ni resistencias ni diodos, ni filtros ni nada, cables nada mas 
Un saludo y si tienes alguna duda mas pregunta, que yo te hecho un cable XD


----------



## Pupe (Nov 15, 2010)

Buenas buenas:

Yo también ando trabajando en el desarrollo de un ECG.

Me he basado mayoritariamente en un paper de un  ingeniero canadiense que me pareció bueno, además de que su proyecto  está en el DigitalCommons de la Univ de McMaster. Whatever. 

La parte de captura efecivamente se hace con electrodos, él utiliza sólo dos, y uno de ellos va referenciado a la tierra del circuito y al brazo derecho. El otro va al izquierdo. 

La parte de alimentación de los amplificadores la desarrolla usando MAX232 y Lm7805 y 7905. Con ellos obtiene el +/- 5V necesario para la operación del AD623 que usa.

Al primer AD conecta la señal de cada electrodo y configura su ganancia a 3 V/V. En el segundo sólo utiliza una de las entradas del AD y ahora usa una ganancia de 100 v/v. Posterior a esto implementa un pasabajas sencillo, RC que corta a 19 Hz y tenemos la señal.

Este diseño inicialmente se plantea para la transmisión wireless y por eso me llamó la atención.

En mi desarrollo quité un Lm y añadí un PIC16f877 para hacer ADC y visualizar en LCD los valores de la señal.

De hecho ya tengo la PCB con todo el diseño.

A uds les planteo lo siguiente:

Problemas en la toma de la señal con el uso de los electrodos. Qué cable es más efectivo?

Tengo una duda inmensa en que si al puerto ADC del PIC puede llegar directamente la señal amplificada o si debo hacer otra cosa para proteger el PIC, leí que con usar un diodo eliminaba cualquier valor de -V, es así de simple?

Mil gracias a todos. Quien esté interesado en el paper del ingeiero que les comenté o en el mio por favor me manda un PM.

Saludos.


----------



## albokoa (Nov 16, 2010)

La verdad es que tu proyecto me interesa, porque yo lo quiero pasar por una lcd y tambien usar un usb para conectar al ordenador, aunq hay que programar y odio programar jajaja como has conectado la lcd?
porque hoy acabo de recibir la lcd y la idea ke tengo es soldar al pad de conexiones unos cables muy finos y de hay al micro, tu como lo has hecho? que lo mio es trabajo de chinos XD
1) Para la toma de la señal utiliza cables de audio delgaditos, a mi me van a las mil maravillas.
2)La señal amplificada para meterla al PIC debes tgener en cuenta que tenga todo positivo porq lo negativo de la señal no te la coge, yo lo que he hecho es subir la señal 1,5 v, lo puedes hacer con un sumador no inversor, por ejemplo.
Saludos


----------



## Raul lopez (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola a todos...
Hola Albokoa
Mira aki ando de nuevo, pues mira te aplatico que hace unos momentos acabo de realizar la primer prueba de mi circuito, todavia no hago las placas pero lo hice en el protoboard, ya consegui mis cables de audio y los adapte para poder conectarle los electrodos desechables, y mira te platico que si logre observar una señal bastante aceptable en el osciloscopio, el circuito primario lo saque del circuito que se encuentra en el datasheet del AD620 de Analog Devices, mas especificamente en la imagen inferior de la hoja numero 12, y a la salida del amplificador de intrumentacion le conecte el filtro pasabajas y despues el filtro pasa altas. A la salida del AI la señal era muy borrosa pero al pasar por el filtro pasa bajas mejoro bastante y al pasar por el filtro pasa altas mejor un poco mas, pero para ser la primer prueba yano se puede pedir mas. ahora empezare ha hacer los impresos y seguire escribiendo, te patico que mi objetivo final sera meter la señal a un microcontrolador para poder visualizarlo en un LCD grafico.


----------



## albokoa (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola Raul
Me alegra escuchar que hayas conseguido unos resultados tan buenos con la primera placa y ademas montado en protoboard, la señal mejora muchisimo sobre todo con el filtro pasa bajo, por lo menos en mi placa, el filtro pasa alto ayuda pero el pasabajo es una maravilla jajaja
Mi placa en protoboard no tiraba porque el ambiente de trabajo era muy ruidoso, asique lo hice en placa jajaja
Veras como el placa mejora muchisimo la forma de onda y me alegra escuchar que los cables te tiren tan bien jajaja
Pos yo estoy haciendo ahora la placa para pasarlo por usb al ordenador, que consta de un pic y de unos DAC, y tambien voy a unir a la placa una pantalla de LCD, aunq me e pillado una pero las instrucciones de uso son muy malas....nose como conectarla, estos datasheet que no explican nada jajaja

Te quiero comentar que puedes conectar un filtro Notch para quitar esa componente frecuencial indeseada, de 50 hz o 60 hz dependiendo de donde vivas


----------



## Raul lopez (Nov 18, 2010)

Que tipo de LCD estas utilizando? 2X16? la LCD2X16 tiene 16 pines.
el pin 1 y el 3 van a "GND". El pin 2 va a "VCC". El pin 4 es "RS", el pin 5 es "R/W", el pin 6 es "E", el pin 4,5,6 van conectados a tu microcontrolador, del pin 7 al pin 14 van a tu puerto(por ejemplo el pin 7 del LCD va a tu pin RB0, el pin 8 del LCD a tu RB1, ....), en esos pines van  a tu puerto es de donde van a salir los valores del codigo ascci. y el 15 y el 16 son la uliminacion de LCD.
Que software utilizas para programar tu micro? no haz probado con PIC-C Compiler? s mucho mas facil que con MPLAB, pues con ese es en lenguaje C, a diferencia del otro que es en ensamblador. te lo recomiendo. tambien con el pic18f4550 te ahorrar el DAC externo y puedes comunicarte hacia el ordenador mediante comunicacion USB.


----------



## albokoa (Nov 18, 2010)

Al final hemos optado por una pic que no tiene conversor ya que es el unico que tengo y por no gastar, y he metido un DAC que funciona a las mil maravillas por ahora, e puesto entrada serie paralelo y usb y mi LCD que compre tiene 28 pines, si como lo oyes asique con un adapatador espero que tire bien jajaja
El lenguaje va a ser como bien tu has dicho el pic-c compiler en C, aunque yo nunca lo he usado asique me toca aconstumbrarme un poquito y metere unos filtros digitales tambien pa alisar un poco mas la onda jajaja
Por cierto, ya has empezado a montar la parte del pic raul?


----------



## Raul lopez (Nov 19, 2010)

De 28 pines tu LCD? orales, no habia visto uno de esos, pues ahorita no he empezado a montar la parte del pic, lo que que ahorita quiero lograr es que la señal sea lo mas estable o confiable posibles y como me recomendaste estoy investigando sobre el filtro notch, filtro banda eliminada como aki lo he encontrado, ya tengo un circuito y sus respectivas formulas y es lo que empezare a hacer, para que aprendas a utilizar el PIC-C Compiler te recomiendo un libro: "compilador c ccs y simulador proteus para microcontroladores pic" esta muy bueno, casi casi explicado con mazanitas jaja.
Me asustaste al decirme que vas a meter uno filtros digitales, eso no es cualquier cosa, bueno al menos para mi es muy dificil pero espero que lo heches a andar.


----------



## albokoa (Nov 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la recomnedación del libro, haber si el lunes voy y lo busco en la biblioteca jajaja
Los filtros digitales haber si los encuentro ya diseñados, que diseñarlos como tu bien has dicho es una locura, porque hay que saber la formula y muchas cosas jajaja
Si el notch tambien se llama elimina banda jajaja Busca su frecuencia de corte que es importante


----------



## Raul lopez (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola nuevamente, como va el proyecto Albokoa, pues yo ya mas o menos ya hay va, ahora si ya voy a empezar a realizar la placa para pasar mi circuito, si encontraste el libro para aprender en CCS, tambien esta en internet en pdf, se me olvido decirtelo la otra vez. oyes otra pregunta sobre el ECG, exactamente a cuanto debes de amplificar la ganancia de la señal del corazon? a 1000, he visto en paginas que asi lo comentan pero exactamente no lo se, nose si tu lo conoscas a ciencia cierta


----------



## ifranco (Nov 26, 2010)

Raul lopez dijo:


> Hola yo tambien estoy asiendo un ECG y me estoy basando en el circuito que esta en la dirrecion de abajo, pero tengo algunas de que funcion tienen que hacer las partes que se encuentran en circulos azules, y si alguien mi pudiera explicar que funcion tiene se los agradeceria, tengo conocimientos de mas o menos que hacen pero no a la perfeccion de como lo hacen, gracias por su ayuda...
> 
> http://es.tinypic.com/r/i60bj9/7
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/i60bj9.jpg



Los diodos sirven para proteger al ECG en caso de esta conectado a un paciente para monitoreo de su corazón y requiera aplicarle descargas eléctricas para reanimarlo por algún trastorno cardiaco (supongo que el ECG se usa para enfermos del corazón)


----------



## Pupe (Nov 26, 2010)

A mí, luego de muchas pruebas, me salió la señal en osciloscopio usando un simple AD620 con tres electrodos y alimentandolo con +/-9v con una batería standard y usando cables caiman-caiman, además de modelar la ganancia usando un trimmer... así de simple.


----------



## albokoa (Nov 27, 2010)

Buenas Raul, siendo haber tardado tanto en contestar pero llevo unos dias enfrascado en el codigo del filtro digital, que es un filtro Butterworth de cuarto orden que lo estoy haciendo en matlab, para luego pasarlo a lenguaje C, que me esta dando mucha guerra, alguien no sabra de esto no? I need help jajjaja
Yo lo que tengo hecho es que el amplificador de instrymentación de la primera etapa me da una ganacia de mas o menos 20, porque osino se me satura, y luego e puesto otra etapa de amplificación que esa la e puesto regulable con potenciometro, asique con dos etapas de amplificar suficiente, piensa que con una onda de mas o menos 1 v es sfuciente, incluso con 500 ms es suficiente, tampoko t ecomas la cabeza en amplificar algo


----------



## glock123 (Ene 5, 2011)

gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer mis dudas.


1.  el ECG en cuestion es el de arossini, que es el que mas me convencio.

le subo la imagen de las etapas para que vea, y me de su opinion.

cada recuadro negro es un PCB individual, no se como los vea y me pueda ayudar.

gracias, ademas busco ayuda con el PIC, ya que de programacion no se ni pio, 

alguien que me explique porque quiero sacarlo a una usb, no se si apartir de un serial. como esta descrito en el proyecto, o quitar esa parte y sacarlo directamente a una USB.

no se si me  explique,  

saludos


----------



## Pupe (Ene 5, 2011)

glock123 dijo:


> gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer mis dudas.
> 
> 
> 1.  el ECG en cuestion es el de arossini, que es el que mas me convencio.
> ...




A mí personalmente me parece que deberia manejar una sola pcb para tener mejores resultados con el manejo del ruido.

El uso del pic depende de qué manejo le va a dar a la información, inicialmente yo pensaría en hacer una conversión A/D, el pic 16F877 es muy bueno con esto y lo puede programar en C con Pic C compiler.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 18, 2011)

glock123 dijo:
			
		

> muy educativos sus posts compañeros,
> 
> a lo que les solicito su ayuda, es que me estoy haciendo el ECG de arossini,  y pues tuve una idea de separarlo por stages o etapas,
> 
> ...




Hola....
Respecto a  llevar x ÜSB  la info a  Win7 ò XP ,te diria que quites los pies del plato.!!!
Es mucho laburo y tiene derecho de copia casi todo lo existente.

Yo hice electrocardiogramas portatiles y use chips de un solo operacional para evitar inducciones internas de señal,lo mas separadas posibles.(blinde todo dentro de una cajita  de 4x4 cm)
Si tienes que hacer el PCB..ten mucho cuidado con las lineas de masa y alimentacion  que deben ser  lo mas simètricas y cortas posibles en longitud ....Tambien las capacidades paràsitas del mecanizado.

-La opciòn portatil,para mi.  es la mejor porque , es comun que la persona bajo prueba,tenga problemas cardiacos...De repente tienen una crisis y lo proiimero que pasa es que lo llevan al desfibrilador !!! y ohhh !! sorpresa,en la prisa muchos ,se olvidan de quitarle el electrocardiògrafo  yyy... despues de unos cuantos cientos de *joules* ...chau aparatito !!!   

*Te doy un truco*...en los electrocardiografos *con desfibrilador* incorporado ,la señal se pasa al circuito digital por  un *diodo led* ISO -aislado.
(repare unos cuantos)


----------



## glock123 (Ene 19, 2011)

Disculpe usted las molestias causadas compañero.

Lo que pasa es que stoy siguiendo el diagrama de arrosini y pues estoy teniendo complicaciones.

No se si me pueda orientar en ese aspecto,  

Cuales son los errores mas comunes de la construccion de un ECG??

o si me pudiera facilitar los componentes de el suyo q ha fabricado, seria genial.

o  algunas restricciones generales a la hora de construirlo, como con la que me ilustro en el post correspondiente 

Saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 19, 2011)

glock123 dijo:


> Disculpe usted las molestias causadas compañero.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que stoy siguiendo el diagrama de arrosini y pues estoy teniendo complicaciones.
> 
> ...



No se si te dirijias a mi,ya que no pusistes una referencia a mi persona....
Si esto es asì, espero me escribas tus complicaciones...para opinar...
Ya vi el circuito que estas siguiendo...y no està mal , pero està incompleto.
Respecto a darte lo que yo hice, lo hice hace como 15 años , no tengo nada a mano y solo
hice un prototipo para saber hacerlo bien y si funcionò...Lo probè con mi señora madre en aquel entonces.  jajaja
.Espero respuesta


----------



## glock123 (Ene 19, 2011)

muchas gracias ,  en efecto era para usted la cuestion.

es que el amplificador que uso,  el AD620, me genera salida de 5.05 volts, con cualquier señal de entrada y con cualquier ganancia que yo le configure,  ese es mi primera complicacion.

ahi desde el principio estamos,   la otra son los electrodos, no tengo idea,  de como adaptarlos al PCB, poseo de broche como los del siguiente enlace.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-56200863-electrodos-para-ecq-tipo-broche-adulto-_JM_

y de como adaptar del electrodo al aparato, que cable ocupo? o que cable me recomienda?  

lamento tantas dudas, pero busco aprender mas que nada.

Saludos y gracias,


----------



## unmonje (Ene 19, 2011)

glock123 dijo:


> muchas gracias ,  en efecto era para usted la cuestion.
> 
> es que el amplificador que uso,  el AD620, me genera salida de 5.05 volts, con cualquier señal de entrada y con cualquier ganancia que yo le configure,  ese es mi primera complicacion.
> 
> ...



Haz lo siguiente :
1- Desconecta el capacitor de .1 de la pata 6 del AD620.
2- Pon la punta libre del capacitor a masa....eso deberia darte una señal de salida de 0volts y si no es asi, debes calibrar los  potes disponibles en el circuito , para que asi, sea.
Si persiste el problema...hay algo roto ò fuera de valor ò mal conectado
3-Cuando logras el CERO ,Inyectale ahi,una señal cuadrada de * 1hrz a 1mv y 500Ω *de impedancia.
4-reajusta la ganancia para que se vea en un oscilo 1mv pp a 1 hrz.
5-Si todo sale bien....tu problema restante esta en la etapa de entrada,a la cual le entra ruido de todo tipo por la altisima impedancia...

Una pregunta...tienes grasa mèdica conductora para las puntas de prueba ? Si no la tienes nunca has de leer nada bien.
Ademas ...necesitas alcohol para limpiar bien la piel del paciente.De otro modo , no leeeras nada bien.

No estaria mal colocar 2 resistencias de 3m3 ,de ambas entradas a masa (la pierna del paciente) para mejorar estabilidad...
Para una buena lectura en la salida del filtro NOTCH ,debes desconectar el centro del pote de 22k
y tomar lectura en ese lugar ,de otro modo ,leeras 5volt de la entrada al conversor.!!!
Aunque el diagrama no lo indica, el extremo libre del pote de 22k deberia ir a masa DOC !!!
Sabes como funciona ese conversor  ??  me parece que no sabes !!!
El CERO de ese conversor deberia ser 2,5volt...ò sea  127 decimal ò  en HEXA (&h7F)  OJO   al piojo !!!
Quedo en MODO lectura...............!!!!

PD: A Los broches intercambiables que muestras ,le falta la contraparte que ya viene en las puntas profesionales.


----------



## glock123 (Ene 19, 2011)

Me parece muy interesante lo que menciona,  lo probare lo mas pronto posible.

en cuanto a los electrodos, conseguire las puntas profesionales, y ya apartir de alli a ver como se adaptan al PCB,

no tengo grasa medica, tengo esos electrodos, que contienen gel y adhesivo, no se si eso sea suficiente.

voy a probar todo esto que usted menciona y le informare de los resultados, mañana mismo, 

le agradezco las atenciones prestadas a este post.


----------



## pingoypachita (Ene 21, 2011)

mejor tarde que nunca.
mira raul los circuitos que estan encerrados en los circulos cumplen la funcion de proteccion a pacientes en la etapa  de adquisicon de la señal; los diodos previenen retroalimentacion al paciente por medio de los electrodos y el del amplificador igual solo que este cumple la funcion de aterrizar al paciente por la pierna derecha.

si aun no terminas tu proyecto y te puedo ayudar en algo con gusto informame a:









hola con gusto vi el esquema que adjuntaste y llegue a la conclusion que puede ser q tu salida de 5.05v se deba a que en la entrada estas utilizando una señal de una amplitud considerable con respecto a la amplitud que posee la señal ecg(1mV), con gusto y si lo tienes a mano o puedes conseguirlo procura usar un simulador de señal ecg (lionheart u otro), en caso de no ser asi has lo que te indico unmonje de quitar el condensador y prueba con un generador de señal pero a la salida del generador pon un divisor de tension hasta que tengas +/- 1mV; de resto ese circuito que sigues esta bien aun que le faltan algunas etapas y unas mejoras, encuanto al usb debes saber que con la conversion analoga digital con el pic 16f877 esta buena pero te toca por aparte usar u otro pic u otro integrado que realize la funcion de enlace usb, sin contar que no mencionas que tipo de programa usaras en la pc para procesar o graficar la señal, en mi caso cuando lo realize utilize use como medio de transmision un transceiver por radiofrecuencia y como interfaz de usuario utilize labview y la verdad obtuve  muy buenos resultado


----------



## Raul lopez (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola ya tengo un buen rato por aca y gracias por tu ayuda PigoYPachita te lo agredasco pero ya deje de hacer el proyecto hace unas semanas, lo poco que queria lograr ya lo hice que era hacer el ECG con una señal de salida lo mejor que se pudiera y despues enviarla hacia la computadora, tambien era graficarla en una LCD Grafica pero el material llego tarde y ya no fue posible, los datos los veia en una Hyperterminal, y el procesamiendo de esos datos los va a realizar otro compañero. adjunto la direccion de la imagen del osciloscopio para el que guste de verla y si le convence le ayudare en lo que se pueda para que realize un ECG.
http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_59825562.jpg


----------



## aculcaymatute (Nov 23, 2011)

Qué tal pedroj84, te pediría que por favor compartas el circuito completo del detector de la onda R. Te agradezco de antemano


----------



## pedroj84 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ya sé que ha pasado mucho tiempo, y hoy haciendo limpieza de los mails vi que siempre me dió error la subida del archivo así que... como compartir es conocimiendo, os adjunto una imagen del trabajo, espero que sirva, aunque haya pasado mucho tiempo... demasiado.

Recibid un cordial saludo, y siento las molestias.



Casi cometo el mismo fallo de nuevo!!!


----------



## laban47 (Abr 24, 2012)

amigo ESOS TP a donde van conectados...soy new


----------

